# Does WS really understand the pain they put the BS through?



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

For all the betrayed spouses out there,do you think your WS really knows how much pain they have put you and your family through?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

In my case no. She could care less.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I believe there are some that do. 
But for the most part I don't think they do, even if they do, they just simply don't care. 

They are in the A for "them".

My H said he didn't think of the consequences,, but you know he had to of, or he wouldn't of hid it....They KNOW it will hurt their spouses...


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

From my perspective as the BS, my WS doesn't even begin to comprehend or care about the pain his choice has inflicted on me, our kids, even his mom and siblings. That is just one of the many reasons he will soon be an X, much as I (in the beginning) hated to grant him his apparent wish in the matter.

I have and probably willl always hope that someday he feels 1/10th of the pain, devastation, loss of trust, etc. that I feel.

Karma is a beyotch!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

They do get to see the BS going through the pain, for sure.
Lack of appetite, sleep.....
How much sensitivity they have for the pain they caused to BS - is an individual matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Some days I think so, others - I truly either can't figure out if he does and really don't know.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

I suggested a movie to a WS the other day because I've never seen another that illustrates the confusion, soul searching & gut-wrenching anguish of the BS, the WS, the AP, the family & friend dynamics with such raw & honest emotion.... 

WSs should definitely watch it, so should AP's. 

BS's... only watch it if you can use as a cathartic tool cause it will hurt... 

I caution EVERYONE regardless of your role, to watch it alone the first time. It will rip your heart out, chop it up a bit and put it back in your chest with only a few stitches.

Have lots of kleenex handy... puke bucket and anti-anxiety prescription (if available).

*The Last Kiss (2006)*
*
Synopsis:*
Michael and Jenna, having been a couple for three years, want to get married and start a family. These plans seem to be well on their way when Jenna announces that she's pregnant. But Michael is worried that his life and his youth will over for good. At a wedding of a friend, he meets a free-spirited college co-ed, Kim, who opens his eyes and leads him on a dangerous path away from Jenna. Meanwhile, none of the relationships of the people surrounding Michael and Jenna are happy and stable. Michael's friend Izzy is unwilling to let go of his childhood sweetheart Arianna; Kenny is a handsome stud who fears commitment to his latest conquest Danielle; and Chris is a co-worker who is dominated by his neurotic and overbearing wife over raising their newborn son. Even Jenna's parents, Stephen and Anna, are experiencing problems in their long-suffering marriage. 

*Cast:*
Zach Braff, Rachel Bilson, Jacinda Barrett, Blythe Danner, Casey Affleck, Tom Wilkinson, Marley Shelton, Michael Weston, Lauren Lee Smith, Eric Christian Olsen, David Haydn-Jones,

P.S..... The soundtrack is AFREAKINMAZING...


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you very much lauFX
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh god LaxUF....sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

calvin said:


> Thank you very much lauFX
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are welcome... have to ask if your displacement of my initials was intentional or accidental drive-by dyslexia... :lol:


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

No sorry,long day at work,just woke up from nap : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

